# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  40 hadithe mbi Kuranin

## ArtanMasa

1.	I Dërguari (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Ai që e reciton Kur′anin dhe ai që e dëgjon atë, kanë shpërblim të barabartë." (Mustadrakul Vasa′il, vëll.1, fq. 293)

2.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Më i miri në mesin tuaj është ai që e mëson Kur′anin dhe pastaj ua mëson atë të tjerëve." (Al-Amali nga Shejh et-Tusiut, vëll.1, fq. 5)

3.	Imam Xhafer Ibn Muhamed es-Sadiku (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Recitimi i Kur′anit nga faqet e Kuranit (domethënë shikimi në të dhe leximi i tij - jo nga kujtesa) e lehtëson dënimin e nënës dhe të babait të lexuesit, edhe sikur ata të kenë qenë jobesimtarë." (Usul el-Kafi, vëll.2, fq. 613)

4.	I Dërguari i Zotit (bekimet e Zotit qofshin mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Çdo gjë në ekzistencë, madje edhe peshku në det, lutet për faljen e personit i cili ua mëson njerëzve Kur′anin." (Usul el-Kafi, vëll.3, fq.301)

5.	Imam Ali ibn Musa el-Ridha (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Mos i nënvlerësoni fjalët e Zotit të Madhëruar dhe mos kërkoni udhëzim nga të tjerë pos Tij! Përndryshe ska dyshim se do të jeni të humbur." (Ujunul-Ekber er-Ridha, vëll.2, fq.57)

6.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja dhe mëshira e Zotit qofshin mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Këto zemra ndryshken, njësoj si ndryshket hekuri. Ato lëmohen përmes recitimit të Kur′anit." (Irshadul-Kulub, fq. 78)

7.	Imam Xhafer ibn Muhamed es-Sadiku (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Kur′ani është amaneti i Zotit të Lartësuar për krijesat e Tija. Andaj është e pëlqyeshme për çdo musliman që ta ruajë këtë amanet dhe të lexojë të paktën 50 ajete të Kur′anit çdo ditë." (Usul el-Kafi, vëll.2, fq.609)

8.	Prijësi i Besimtarëve Ali ibn Ebu Talibi (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Shtëpia në të cilën lexohet Kur′ani dhe përmendet Zoti i Madhëruar, fiton bekime të shumta hyjnore, engjëjt janë të pranishëm në të, ndërkohë që djajtë do të jenë larguar prej saj. Përveç kësaj, ajo shtëpi do të shkëlqejë për njerëzit në qiell, ashtu si shkëlqejnë yjet për njerëzit në tokë." (Usul el-Kafi, vëll.2, fq.610)

9.	Në amanetin e tij të fundit për Aliun (paqja qoftë mbi të), i Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) tha: "O Ali! Të këshilloj ta lexosh Kuranin në çdo gjendje. (Men La Jahdhhurul Fakih, vëll.4, fq.188)

10.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Asgjë nuk është më vështirë për të duruar për shejtanin, sesa një person që e lexon Kur′anin nga faqet e tija (Thavabul A′mal, fq.231)

11.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qofshtë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Ndriçojini shtëpitë tuaja nëpërmjet recitimit të Kur′anit dhe mos i bëni ato si varre, ngjashëm me atë që hebrenjtë dhe të krishterët kanë bërë (duke mos kryer lutjet dhe adhurimin e Zotit në shtëpitë e tyre dhe duke e kufizuar këtë në sinagogat dhe kishat)." (Usul el-Kafi, vëll.2, fq. 610)

12.	Imam Xhafer ibn Muhamed es-Sadiku (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Ai që e lexon Kur′anin do të jetë i pavarur dhe më pas nuk do të ketë nevojë për asgjë. Ndërsa ai që nuk e lexon Kur′anin, kurrë nuk do të jetë i pavarur dhe gjithnjë do të ketë nevojë për të tjerët." (Thavabul A′mal, fq. 230)

13.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Një besimtar, i cili lexon dhjetë ajete nga Kurani çdo natë, nuk do të llogaritet në mesin e të pakujdesshmive (arab. ghafilin) dhe një besimtar që lexon pesëdhjetë ajete do të shënohet në mesin e atyre që e kujtojnë Zotin (arab. dhakirin). Një musliman që lexon njëqind ajete do të shënohet si bindës dhe adhurues i Zotit të Madhëruar (arab. kanitin)." (Thavabul A′mal, fq. 232)

14.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Unë ju këshilloj ta lexoni Kur′anin dhe ta kujtoni Zotin sa më shumë që të jetë e mundur. Ska dyshim se edhe Kur′ani do tju kujtojë juve në qiej dhe kjo do të jetë një dritë hyjnore për ju në tokë." (Al-Khisal, fq. 525)

15.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe mbi familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Epërsia e Kuranit kundrejt fjalëve të tjera, është si epërsia e Zotit të Madhëruar kundrejt krijesave të Tija." (Mustadrak al-Vasa′il, vëll.4, fq. 237)

16.	Imam Xhafer ibn Muhamed es-Sadiku (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Është e këshillueshme për personin që e lexon Kuranin, që kurdoherë që arrin në ndonjë ajet ku i bëhet ndonjë kërkesë Zotit, tia kërkojë Zotit të njejtën gjë. Dhe kurdo që arrin ndonjë ajet ku flitet për dënimin, është e këshillueshme që ti kërkojë Zotit mbrojtje nga zjarri dhe dënimi i xhehennemit." (Usul el-Kafi, vëll.3, fq.1-3)

17.	Imam Xhafer ibn Muhammed es-Sadiku (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Tri gjëra do ti ankohen Zotit të Madhëruar (në Ditën e Gjykimit): xhamia e braktisur në të cilën njerëzit e qytetit nuk falin namaz, një dijetar në mesin e injorantëve (diturinë e të cilit nuk e shfrytëzon populli) dhe Kurani i cili nuk lexohet dhe lihet për tu pluhurosur.  (Usul el-Kafi, vëll.2, fq.613)

18.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Kush i lexon katër vargjet e para të sures (kapitullit) Bekare, Ajetul Kursi-në (ajetin 255 të sures Bekare), së bashku me dy ajetet që e ndjekin atë (vargjet 256 dhe 257 deri në ′Ve Khalidun Hum Fiha′) dhe tre ajetet e fundit (të të njejtës Sure) nuk do të shohë ndonjë të keqe apo trishtim në jetën ose në pasurinë e tij, djalli nuk do ti afrohet dhe nuk ka për ta harruar Kuranin."  (Thavabul A′mal, fq. 234)

19.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Për çdo gjë ka një stoli dhe stolia e Kur′anit është zëri i bukur".  (Biharul-Enver, vëll.92, fq.190)

20.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Vërtet ky Kur′an është litari i Zotit të Madhëruar, një dritë e qartë dhe një shërim i dobishëm. Prandaj merruni me recitimin e tij për hir të Zotit të Madhëruar e të Gjithëfuqishëm, i cili jua dhuron shpërblimin e dhjetë veprave të mira për çdo shkronjë të lexuar ". (Biharul-Enver, vëll.92, fq.19)

21.	Prijësi i Besimtarëve Ali ibn Ebu Talibi (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Mësojeni Kur′anin sepse ai është rrëfimi më i bukur dhe të kuptuarit e tërësishëm të tij është lulëzimi i zemrave. Kërkojeni shërimin me dritën e tij sepse ai është shërim i zemrave. Lexojeni atë bukur, sepse ai është më i dobishmi i tregimeve." (Nehxhul Belaga, fjalimi 110 ose 109, sipas botimit)

22.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Sa herë që valët e fatkeqësive tju përfshijnë si një natë e errët, kërkoni strehim tek Kur′ani Famëlartë, sepse ai është një ndërmjetës, ndërmjetësimi i të cilit do të pranohet. Atë, që e merr Kuranin si udhëzues në jetën e tij, Zoti do ta çojë në parajsë dhe këdo që e shpërfill atë ose shkon kundër tij, do ta dërgojë në zjarrin e ferrit." (Fadhlul-Kur′an, fq.599)

23.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Lexojeni Kur′anin në mënyrë që në zemrat tuaja të zhvillohet një dashuri për të dhe lëkura juaj të bëhet më e butë nëpërmjet tij. Megjithatë, kur zemrat tuaja të bëhen shpërfillëse (që do të thotë se Kur′ani nuk ka efekt mbi ju), atëherë ndaleni recitimin." (Mustadrakul Vasa′il, vëll.4, fq.239)

24.	Imam Muhammed Ibn Ali el-Bakiri (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Ai që e përfundon leximin e tërë Kur′anit në qytetin fisnik të Mekkes nga njëra xhuma (e premte) deri në tjetrën ose pak më shumë se sa kjo (më shumë se një javë), duke e përfunduar sidoqoftë leximin e Kuranit në ditën e xhumasë, Zoti i Madhëruar do ta shënojë për të shpërblimin e veprave të mira nga xhumaja e parë që ka jetuar në këtë botë, deri në xhumanë e fundit, në të cilën do të mbetet gjallë në të." (Thavabul A′mal, fq.225)

25.	Imam Xhafer ibn Muhammed es-Sadiku (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Zoti i Madhëruar do ta shpërblejë me një shpërblim të dyfishtë personin që e lexon Kuranin dhe bën një premtim për të bërë përpjekje për ta mësuar atë përmendësh, ndonse kjo gjë mund të ketë vështirësi të mëdha për të." (Thavabul-A′mal, pg. 227)

26.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij të bekuar) ka thënë: "Ai që e dëgjon recitimin e Kuranit do të mbahet larg nga të ligat e kësaj bote dhe ai që e reciton Kuranin do të mbahet larg nga gjykimet e botës tjetër. Për njeriun që dëgjon qoftë edhe një varg të vetëm nga libri i Zotit të Madhëruar, kjo gjë është më mirë se një shtëpi prej ari. (Biharul-Enver,vëll.92, fq.19)

27.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Numri i shtresave në qiell është i barabartë me numrin e ajeteve në Kuran. Kështu, kur një recitues i Kur′anit hyn në qiell, do t′i thuhet atij: "Lartësohu një shtresë për çdo varg që mund ta recitosh!" Kështu, askush nuk do të jetë në nivel më të lartë se ai që e ka mësuar përmendësh tërë Kur′anin." (Biharul-Enver,vëll.92, fq.22)

28.	Prijësi i besimtarëve Ali ibn Ebi Talibi (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Lexoje Kur′anin dhe kërko ndihmë prej tij! Vërtet Zoti i Madhëruar nuk do ta dënojë atë që e ka mësuar përmendësh Kuranin." (Biharul-Enver, vëll.92, fq.19)

29.	Prijësi i Besimtarëve Ali ibn Ebu Talibi (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Një njeri që i reciton 100 vargje nga Kurani dhe pastaj thotë Ja Allah shtatë herë, edhe po të dojë të heqë një gur të madh nga toka, do të mund ta bëjë këtë me lejen e Zotit.  (Thavabul A′mal, fq.233)

30.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Nëse doni lehtësim dhe sukses në këtë botë, një vdekje prej martiri, mbrojtje në Ditën e Humbjes, një hije në Ditën e Djegies dhe udhëzim në ditën kur humbet rruga, merrni mësim prej Kuranit! S′ka dyshim se ai është fjala e të Mëshirshmit, është një mbrojtje nga shejtani i mallkuar dhe një nga gjërat me peshë më të madhe në peshoren e veprave (në Ditën e Gjykimit)." (Xhemi′ul Ekber, fq.78)

31.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Vërtet recitimi i Kur′anit është një shlyerje e mëkateve, një mbulesë (mbrojtje) nga zjarri i xhehennemit dhe një siguri prej dënimit. Mëshirë do të zbresë mbi recituesin e tij, engjëjt do të kërkojnë falje e qielli do të zgjatet për të dhe Krijuesi i tij do të jetë i kënaqur." (Biharul-Enver, vëll.93, fq.17)

32.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Populli i Kuranit (ata që e lexojnë dhe ata që e mësojnë atë përmendësh ) do të jetë në nivelin më të lartë (në parajsë) nga të gjithë njerëzit, me përjashtim të profetëve dhe të dërguarve. Andaj mos kërkoni ti poshtërsoni njerëzit e Kur′anit dhe as mos ua merrni të drejtat, sepse vërtet atyre u është dhënë një pozitë e lartë nga Zoti." (Thavabul A′mel, fq.224)

33.	Imam Muhamed ibn Ali el-Bakiri (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Vërtet Libri i Zotit është më i vërteti i rrëfimeve dhe më i miri i tregimeve. Zoti ka thënë: Kur lexohet Kurani, ju dëgjonie atë (me vëmendje) dhe heshtni, në mënyrë që të fitoni mëshirë..."[Kuran 7:204] (Usul el-Kafi, vëll.3, fq. 422)

34.	Imam Muhamed ibn Ali el-Bakiri (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Për këdo që reciton Kur′anin derisa është duke qëndruar në këmbë në namaz, Zoti do të shënojë njëqind vepra të mira për çdo shkronjë të lexuar. Për këdo që e reciton Kur′anin duke qenë i ulur në namazin e tij, Zoti i Madhëruar do të shënojë pesëdhjetë vepra të mira për çdo shkronjë të lexuar. Dhe për atë që e reciton Kur′anin jashtë namazit të tij, Zoti do të shënojë dhjetë vepra të mira për çdo shkronjë. (Thavabul A′mal, fq.227)

35.	I Dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të dhe familjen e tij) ka thënë: "Vendosni një pjesë të mirësisë së Kur′anit në shtëpitë tuaja, sepse atëherë do tu jepet lehtësim njerëzve të asaj shtëpie, mirësitë e tyre do të rriten dhe do tu jepen bekime të shumta." (Vasailush-Shi′a, vëll.4, fq.85)

36.	Imam Ali ibn el-Husejni (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Ajetet e Kur′anit janë thesare dhe çdo herë kur një thesar të hapet, është e pëlqyeshme të shihet se çfarë ka brenda." (Usul el-Kafi, vëll.2, fq.609)

37.	Imam Xhafer ibn Muhammed es-Sadiku (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Ai që e mbron Kuranin dhe vepron siç thuhet në të, do të jetë me ëngjëjt fisnik dhe të përkushtuar në Ditën e Gjykimit." (Usul el-Kafi, vëll.2, fq.603)

38.	Imam Xhafer ibn Muhammed es-Sadiku (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Nëse Kur′anin e lexon një djalosh besimtar, Kur′ani përzihet me mishin e me gjakun e tij dhe Zoti e vendos atë pranë ëngjëjve fisnikë dhe të përkushtuar. Përveç kësaj, Kur′ani do të veprojë si një pengesë ndërmjet tij dhe zjarrit të ferrit në Ditën e Gjykimit." (Thavabul A′mal, fq.226)

39.	Imam Xhafer ibn Muhammed es-Sadiku (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Vërtet Kur′ani nuk duhet të lexohet me ngut ose shumë shpejt. Përkundrazi, ai duhet të lexohet më ngadalë dhe në mënyrë të matur. Kur do të arrini në një ajet që flet për parajsën, atëherë ndaluni në atë ajet dhe kërkojani Zotit të Gjithëfuqishëm të mirat e parajsës. Dhe sa herë që të arrini në një ajet që flet për ferrin, ndaluni dhe kërkojini mbrojtje Zotit nga zjarri i tij!" (Usul el-Kafi, vëll.3, fq.301)

40.	Imam Xhafer ibn Muhamed es-Sadiku (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: "Do të doja të shihja nga një Kur′an në çdo shtëpi, që të mund Zoti nëpërmjet tij ta pengojë hyrjen e djallit në to." (Fadhlul Kur′an, fq.669)

----------

